# Polk's GeneratioNeXt



## Dick413 (Jan 7, 2008)

Hi Everyone, I have gone ahead and started a new company, Polk's GeneratioNeXt. We will start by continuing to manufacture the full line of Arist-Craft track. I'm trying my hardest to continue the entire line of trains as well. A new website is being built and should be ready the first week of the new year but we will open for business January 2nd. There will be a lot more info to come. Spread the word. Oh yeah, I found a container of track and it should be here the middle of January. ... With your support I know this will be a success. Thank you for everything. Scott

Dick


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

Wow! This is excellent news!  
Scot


----------



## TonyWalsham (Jan 2, 2008)

You Yanks have a weird sense of humour.


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By TonyWalsham on 28 Nov 2013 12:28 PM 
You Yanks have a weird sense of humour.  
Tony,

I think you are the one with the weird sense of humour! 
because I dont understand what you mean..where is the joke?

Scot


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By TonyWalsham on 28 Nov 2013 12:28 PM 
You Yanks have a weird sense of humour.  
This post on LSC is probably what you are talking about. Correct Tony?

http://www.largescalecentral.com/in..._id/226492

Something about a message posted on a "closed Facebook group" by Scott Polk.


----------



## TonyWalsham (Jan 2, 2008)

Show me anywhere at the AristoCraft website where there is an official announcement to that effect. 

Seems like a whole lot of straws, for the grasping of, to me. Therefore it must be a joke. ergo, weird sense of humour.


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

There is no reason to suspect this is a joke.. 
I googled it before replying, found the thread on LSC.. 
I dont know Ralph Berg..dont know if he is the kind to joke about something like this or not.. 
but it doesn't come off as a joke at all.. 

If it is a joke, its not at all funny..(which makes me suspect even more that its not a joke.) 
so i see no reason to suspect its a joke..seems perfectly legit to me. 
Im going under the assumption that its real..because I have no reason to think otherwise. 

Scot


----------



## Curmudgeon (Jan 11, 2008)

Funny how suddenly he "found" a container of track. Amazing. One wonders, aloud, even.....where it was hidden all this time? 
Maybe it just floated ashore some where after getting knocked off a container ship in a typhoon?


----------



## Cougar Rock Rail (Jan 2, 2008)

There is no reason to suspect this is a joke.. 

The fact that I almost fell off my chair laughing would suggest otherwise...


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm with you Keith. 

With no bankruptcy to get out of any debt, the only reason to close up shop and then restart under a new name would be to get Lewis out from all liability. If this were the case, I don't see any reason they couldn't have been up front about this whole process to begin with. As for the statement, opening up under a new name is quite believable, but to say he is going to try to bring back the whole line is ridicules. Let's face it, some items in their inventory was and will always be dogs. And in a new upstart company, the last thing they need is thousands of dollars worth of dogs.


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

meh.. 
well, if it is a joke, it has already failed!  
now we just have to wait and see which way it goes.. 
Scot


----------



## TonyWalsham (Jan 2, 2008)

.........instead of jumping in and believing it. That is the joke!!


----------



## Curmudgeon (Jan 11, 2008)

Maybe....if one looks at available data.....they are trying to get out from under the piles of old stuff in PRC they'd have to take if they were still Aristo in name. 

What did they get in the last (partial) "container"? 

2011/2012/shipped in 2013 0-4-0's. 
Delton 2-8-0's, the line stopped being supported what, 4 or 5 years ago? 
A raft of eggliners? 

So...when some finances became available to pay the folks in the PRC for some of it, maybe, just possibly, the factory said, okay, we'll pull the oldest stuff off the bottom of the pile and ship you that first. 
NOT salable dash-9's, no big steam.....and almost immediately the announcement was made to close up shop. 

Do a timeline.....the days of Sol Kramer financing them are long gone. The days of someone dumping a container full of greenbacks into it, with a hard guarantee they will never see any of it again....are not likely in this economy. 

So, Scotty wants to start it up again. 
Means nobody wanted to buy it. 
Means in today's market, the product is probably not a viable enough commodity to make any money doing. 

Who is going to step up to finance this? 

Are they going to suddenly "discover" more containers of "stuff"? 

Or, maybe the "fire sale" freed up enough cash to have the factory in PRC ship them the track in the pile? FAR more likely than "discovering" a container of track. 

Tooth fairy is going to be busy. 

Just some thoughts. 

TOC


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm with Tony on this one. 
Until I get a e-mail from Scott with the details. Sit back and let it play out.


----------



## D-n-H - Kirkville Branch (Jan 14, 2008)

Makes some sense, if we remember the infamous pre closing briefing Tate said that there were 2 containers coming, only the 0-4-0 cantainer suposedly came, the other vanished... Could be the track container... Then again who knows whats hidden in the kool aid container this time... 

The only thing thats a for sure is the self rightegous know it all fab 4 over at the other site will surely continue their rants about how much Polks a liar and the axle on the Mik sucks.. Blah blah Blah


----------



## Doug C (Jan 14, 2008)

"....I don't see any reason they couldn't have been up front about this whole process to begin with..."

hmmmm any business(es) out there these days that does do THAT !!? The only time any do is (after the fact) if the media gets a hold of it and that is usually only as a 'consumer watchdog' piece or similiar. 

imho 

doug c


----------



## grsman (Apr 24, 2012)

Scott posted a message on the Aristocraft forum this evening. He said IT IS TRUE!
Tom


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By TonyWalsham on 28 Nov 2013 02:08 PM 
.........instead of jumping in and believing it. That is the joke!! 
as opposed to being so cynical and negative that you automatically assume it cant possibly be true..
I would say "thats the joke!!" .. but its not funny..

glad to hear it's true! 
Good to know Aristo products wont be gone forever..

Scot


----------



## Dick413 (Jan 7, 2008)

from aristo forum
#4 
Unread Today, 07:57 PM 
Scott Polk's Avatar 
Scott Polk Scott Polk is offline 
Administrator 

Join Date: Jul 2005 
Posts: 129 
Default 
Hi Everyone, 
It is true. More info to come. Oh yeah, there will be a container of track coming in by the middle of January. 

Thank you all for your continuous support. 

Happy Thanksgiving, 
Scott 

Dick


----------



## TonyWalsham (Jan 2, 2008)

As I said in my qualification. 
Show me where it is said on the AC forum. 
I have been shown. 
I stand corrected.


----------



## apo234 (Aug 14, 2013)

Im all happy with this... but there are somethings they should bring back and something they shouldn't...


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By apo234 on 29 Nov 2013 03:07 AM 
Im all happy with this... but there are somethings they should bring back and something they shouldn't... 
Yeah, everyone sure knows that..and I bet the people who know it the most are the people involved with "GeneratioNeXt"! 
im sure they know what has sold well in the past, and what hasn't..
so they should have a good handle on what they want to bring back, and what they dont..

One of the most "in-demand" items is always track..every model railroader needs track! 
and the topic of "where are we going to get track now that Aristo is gone?" has already come up..
so im sure its not a coincidence that the very first item mentioned, to "bring back", is track..

Im sure the going out of business of "Aristo version 1" will make everyone involved with "GeneratioNeXt" much more in-tune with things! 

Scot


----------



## bicyclexc (Mar 31, 2010)

Over the course of my introduction to the hobby, the Polk name has taken a huge hit in the amount of respect I give for it. I used to think it was THE hobby, because it was essentially at one point. 

Lately, with the poor management, direct sales flop, and general lack of professionalism on the part of whomever manages the facebook page and fufillment department, there isn't much in my opinion to admire. 

I hope Scott can recapture the prestige Aristo once had. Yet I am somewhat glad I basically have all the Aristo equipment I want.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

I just love it when folks jump all over a post before they even know what is happening. You should all just sit back and wait before jumping in and then getting Burt.Later RJD


----------



## Henson (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By aceinspp on 29 Nov 2013 06:10 PM
I just love it when folks jump all over a post before they even know what is happening.  You should all just sit back and wait before jumping in and then getting Burt.Later RJD

Amen


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Poor Burt!


----------



## TonyWalsham (Jan 2, 2008)

Burt who?


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By TonyWalsham on 29 Nov 2013 09:59 PM 
Burt who? 

Posted By aceinspp on 29 Nov 2013 06:10 PM 
I just love it when folks jump all over a post before they even know what is happening. You should all just sit back and wait before jumping in and then getting Burt.Later RJD 
aceinspp said something about "jumping in and then getting Burt.Later" I just felt sorry for Burt, I mean... what'd he do, How'd he get sucked into the argument?

(Other than being a typo, that is...







)


----------



## TonyWalsham (Jan 2, 2008)

I get how the name Burt came into it. I just want to know who the poor sod is.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

and then getting Burnt.


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

I love these threads.


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By NTCGRR on 29 Nov 2013 11:49 PM 
and then getting Burnt. 
Are we burning them already ????


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

I just hope someone can continue the Aristo Craft Product line even if it is under a different name. 

I figure " Not being up front" was some legal movement to protect some one. You know how lawyers are. 

I with Marty. I am going to just sit and wait and see what happens. 

JJ


----------



## cocobear1313 (Apr 27, 2012)

Hey Vick, Nice!


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

And then there are the folks that just love to put there two cents worth in about spelling but I could do the same but refrain from doing so just to keep piece. But then on the other hand the folks that got burnt just can't stand to be put down. Later RJD


----------



## TonyWalsham (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By aceinspp on 30 Nov 2013 06:28 PM 
And then there are the folks that just love to put there two cents worth in about spelling but I could do the same but refrain from doing so just to keep piece. But then on the other hand the folks that got burnt just can't stand to be put down. Later RJD 
Just as well really. Seeing as how you cannot use their[/b] correctly.


----------



## Dr Rivet (Jan 5, 2008)

Tony 

I have already been counseled by the council that the MLS forums are not intended as vocabulary builders, spelling tests, or grammar lessons. Those of us who think proper English usage is important in written communication need to get to the back of the bus. 

In other words, they don't care if they look like careless people with no interest in good communication skills, sooooooo.... just get over it. 

BTW, I have made my share of blunders in this area. Sometimes I try to go back and edit the post, sometimes not. This does not mean I think we are superior to other folks, just that they don't bother to go back and read what they wrote before hitting the SUBMIT BUTTON.


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By aceinspp on 30 Nov 2013 06:28 PM 
And then there are the folks that just love to put there two cents worth in about spelling but I could do the same but refrain from doing so just to keep piece. But then on the other hand the folks that got burnt just can't stand to be put down. Later RJD 

My sincerest apologies to you, aceinspp, I read "Burt" and understood it as a person's name in the context of someone being "gotten" (with ill consequences), but could not remember anyone on this forum that went by that name (not that my memory for names as ever been anything but completely useless) and so I started back through the thread to see if someone had signed their posting with that name.

Not finding anyone, I reread your comment and recognized that it was a typo, but that then lead me to guffaw at myself and it was just too funny (at the time) to not share it in a stupid and inane way. I meant no insult to you (or Burt, either!).

Spell checkers and word correctors can create some interesting double-intendre's or non-sequiter's and there are whole websites devoted to them. One of my kids put one of mine from a cell phone txt message on a site once, and I would provide a link to it, but I can't find it anymore (or so I hereby claim!).

I had NO intent to put anyone down, least of all, you. Typos happen to everyone.

Errors in word usage, ("to, too, two", "there, their, they're", etc.) are very common and need to be overlooked in simple forums and such, but I do think we need some more intelligent Editors of books, newspapers and magazines to make sure they are correctly used. My personal peeve is misuse of the words "then" and "than", as confusing them can totally change the intended meaning of a statement, and I am seeing them confused in books, newspapers and magazines way too often these days.


----------



## Garratt (Sep 15, 2012)

There are many that choose to ignore their bad spelling when they’re proven incorrect. 
Even bad spellers deserve their little piece of peace.


So, who is this Burt?

Andrew


----------



## Del Tapparo (Jan 4, 2008)

Forums seem to use much the same language as that found on "American Pickers", "Pawn Stars", "American Restoration", "Storage Hunters", etc. The reality is (pun intended), nobody seems to care about proper English anymore. It must work for those guys. They are all getting rich.


----------



## Del Tapparo (Jan 4, 2008)

What will make this company any better than the last one? New website?


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

I've been aviced not to give advise.... 
So be quiet I. 
Peaces of ate, 
Happy Hollar daze 

Jxxxx


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Garratt on 30 Nov 2013 08:33 PM 
There are many that choose to ignore their bad spelling when they’re proven incorrect. 
Even bad spellers deserve their little piece of peace.


So, who is this Burt?

Andrew 

I think it is a code name for some guy with a monkey in his loco cab, but I am not at all sure about that... at least I am hoping it is not a code name for me.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Tony, RJ used the right ,"there" in his sentence.


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By NTCGRR on 30 Nov 2013 08:51 PM 
Tony, RJ used the right ,"there" in his sentence. Which right did he use, there in his sentence?
Tony was actually right about the wrong their there.

Scot


----------



## TonyWalsham (Jan 2, 2008)

So there!!!


----------



## Great Western (Jan 2, 2008)

I make use of a 'spelling checker'. However if you type fob instead of fog the 'spelling checker' accepts it and does not give you a red wavy line as it assumes your word choice is correct. Many typos I correct in my posts have little to do with spelling but more to do with hitting the wrong key on the keyboard - especially when attempting to watch an interesting tv program at the same time.










As 80% of what I type each day is directed to North American readers my 'spelling checker' is North American rather than UK. Consequently moy checks are far more frequent when using a UK Forum or other web site. Once common difference is the use of z instead of s. I have found that many Americans do use our spelling, such as colour, gauge and a a good many other words. As we older folks disappear, one wonders how the Forum might look when many of todays frequent 'texters' are making regular posts. There is, already, some texting influence to be seen.


----------



## Dick413 (Jan 7, 2008)

How about its and it's 

Dick


----------



## Chucks_Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

Well I was really hoping for another manufacturer to pick up the Aristo line. But not to be as it appears we're going to get the same crap in a different bucket.


----------



## Dr Rivet (Jan 5, 2008)

Dick - if this is a Question 

it's - a contraction of it is - It's too bad about Aristo. 

its - possessive form - I value the function of a device over its appearance.


----------



## BillBrakeman (Jan 3, 2008)

Posted By TonyWalsham on 29 Nov 2013 11:37 PM
I get how the name Burt came into it. I just want to know who the poor sod is.

my thought is that RJD did not mean to mention "Burt", but was referring to the famous opera soprano "Bernadette", As in, "It ain't over till the fat lady sings." I am sure that we have not yet come to the end of the "Asristo/GeneratioNeXt" saga. Bill


----------



## TonyWalsham (Jan 2, 2008)

Next!!!


----------



## bdp3wsy (Mar 14, 2008)

OK the way it stands, the sale cleaned out the existing warehouse so they could close it with out the expense of moving and storing all the remaining items. They went to on line sales so distributors stock would thin out to make the closing sale even more tempting. Parts that will remain will go to Navin for the repair business till they run out. The Crest line will be run by Navin in the new location about 2 miles from the old one, but be owned by Lewis. The HO units are ready, the USB is in stock and the recordings for down load are done. The cost of each downloaded sound has not been disclosed yet. The missing container that was mentioned before is here and unloaded but the contents were moved to a third location, it is the ORE cars, they are waiting for new Polk boxes that have been printed and about to arrive. The track will continue and the large engines will continue but cost more, the heritage fleet will cost more but in the works. This is why Scott said he hopes to continue the cars. This has been well planned out and caused the rush to clear out the warehouse to get that one last chance item if you really wanted it or not. Kinda like Aristo's own version of Black Friday playing on I got to get it before they are gone factor. The warehouse is empty of stock and only parts remain with most already boxed and sent to Navins new location. MY OPINION ..... Jake


----------



## TonyWalsham (Jan 2, 2008)

So the question is, why close down AristoCraft? 
Could it be anything to do with the bankruptcy protection AC had when LGB sued them all those years ago? Did AC ever emerge from that? 
NOT an opinion. 
Just asking questions. 
Curiouser and curiouser.


----------



## Great Western (Jan 2, 2008)

Jake, 


Your appraisal of how things stand at Irvington right now I believe, (my opinion of course







) , are pretty accurate. Apart from my initial unbelief in the recent F/book post by Scott, I have commented on the ore cars as being imminent in another place. Well, we were told so by Scott. I have also suggested that some parts were needed by Navin and would not be offered for sale: logical as Mr. Spock would say. Neither do I think it a foregone conclusion that the name 'Aristo-Craft' will disappear: it is well known large scale name both sides of the Atlantic and the holding company name is secondary when it come to trade names and advertising as successful entrepreneurs will know. The choice of a good product name, easy to remember and recognizable is essential and those, including some big names, have often found this out to their cost by making a poor choice of name. It was' Aristo-Craft' and not 'Polk's Model Hobbies' that were bought - if you get my drift.


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

I wonder if Navin's and Scott's businesses will run independently, or be the same? 
It'll be interesting to see how things work out. Regardless, I'm encouraged by the news. 

Cliff


----------



## Ltotis (Jan 3, 2008)

Posted By TonyWalsham on 01 Dec 2013 11:31 PM 
So the question is, why close down AristoCraft? 
Could it be anything to do with the bankruptcy protection AC had when LGB sued them all those years ago? Did AC ever emerge from that? 
NOT an opinion. 
Just asking questions. 
Curiouser and curiouser. 

Tony,I think the lawsuit caused monetary issues for both companies. The only people who made out were the lawyers. Just my opinion.
LAO


----------



## Cougar Rock Rail (Jan 2, 2008)

It never ceases to amaze me how a company can go bankrupt, then by robbing Peter to pay Paul ten cents on the dollar, start all over again as if nothing happened. I'm still laughing over this one....I'm sure they are too...


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

Lots of companys go bankrupt, reorganize, then come back as "new" versions of themselves.. 
usually much smaller than the original company was. 
They are often technically a completely different and new company, legally, from the original, but they are allowed to keep 
the original name, or a variation of it, and the "good" parts of the original product line, while ditching everything that wasn't working.. 
Its basically why the bankruptcy process exists.. 

yeah, lots of people get hurt in the process..employees, shareholders, vendors, etc.. 
(I know all this first hand!  Kodak..) 
but all of that was going to happen anyway.. 
so you have two options: 

1. The company has to go out of business, cease to exist, lots of people get hurt. the end. 
or: 
2. The company has to go out of business, cease to exist, lots of people get hurt. 
but it is then allowed to reorganize, under the bankruptcy laws, which at least then has the potential to 
save *some* jobs, perhaps create new ones, and perhaps create a new and viable company out of the ashes. 

yeah, it doesn't seem to make a lot of sense.. 
but option 2 is better than option 1 IMO.. 

Scot


----------



## bdp3wsy (Mar 14, 2008)

They are not bankrupt, Lewis will be retired but remotely pulling the strings at Crest and Scott will have Polk all to himself. I was at the warehouse last week and it is empty with very little left to sell. The LGB track suit was over along time ago, it was the change in China that started to tilt the cart with this finial outcome. They wanted bigger runs more up front etc etc plus they own the molds so it makes it impossible to move somewhere else. The track and electronics are done in other locations so that is why they can continue. Bachmann is now owned by the Chinese so now they are going to produce a 1/29 trolley and if you look at the online pics of it you see the trucks are the same as the PCC trucks and brake lights and and and......... see where they are headed. I'm sure they will be producing more from Aristo's old molds. Lewis did all he could to keep it going to the point of not even drawing a salary for a while but China made it impossible to go on. This was their only option left and try to stay attached to the business in some form. Lewis should have been in Florida enjoying retirement not having to go through this, this way after all he has given us. He kept his prices well below what RO was charging us for items made in the same plant. If he had charged us the same price that Charlie is getting this would not be happening now. The march show ORE car this year is coming from USA trains and the show is being run with the help of Dan from Star Hobby. Jake


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

Having absolutely nothing to do with Aristo (I have zero insight as to what's going on), but if you look at railroad history, you'll often notice railroad names going from "X Y and Z rail_road_" to "X Y and Z rail_way_" or some subtle variation thereof. Most often, this is the result of some kind of financial reorganization as a result of bankruptcy or some other similar issue. For whatever legal reasons, the new company needed a new name, but there was nothing to specify how much of the name needed to change. 

Now back to your program. 

Later, 

K


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

So, one thing for sure, some lawyer or lawyer firm go a pocket full of cash. 

As for Scott taking over and running the business, it will be interesting to see what he feels are the top sellers in the Aristo line. 

Sure he will have a container full of track and ore cars, but with everything in the warehouse gone, what will he order first? 

We all have our favorites, but what was selling and what wasn't? 

Some of us may be tired of seeing Santa Fe, UP, PRR and B&O items, but they are the hot sellers in my opinion.


----------



## GN_Rocky (Jan 6, 2008)

Ok my input on this...
What has happened to Aristocraft is anyone's guess. Only the Polks know what is really going on. They did strike gold when they invented their "revolution" system, but not everyone is buying it, myself included. It costs too much to swap over 80+ locos and I don't want to scrap the 20 some odd Pheniox sound cards I installed already. But they opened up a new nitch in the market and may try to rebuild from there some of the old Aristo line. There is new compitition in the standard gauge 1/29th market now with AML now putting out cars and soon locos in 1/29th. As much as Iike the Aristo models I have collected over the 2 decades that I have been in G scale, I still have/ had some reservations on some detail issues, ie the funky brake wheels on their older rolling stock. No problem, I have located replacement round brake wheels now. But the big thing about the company was the issue reguarding the SD-9 they promised and kept many of us waiting for for more than 5 years and then decieded to scrap it along with the cyclindrical hopper project. This action pissed off a bunch of folks and made us wonder what was really going on. Well water under the bridge, but the SD -9 IS going to be made by someone else. Where am I going with all of this ?? I am going with there is life with or without Aristo. There is more good stuff to come out in our scale. USA Trains has not cornered the market with Aristo going AOWL for now as AML has now entered the market and with the possibility of Bmann perhaps testing the 1/29 waters. Scott says there is new track. Great, but I have lots of extra track stockpiled including new #6 switches. I don't need track, I'dlike to get my grubby little hooves on some of those new ore cars, but in his posting on the FB page that we will get our our cars and heritage locos someday and the way he said it kinda ticked me off. The last thing you want to do as a corperate owner is piss off your customers. Made me feel like buying models from a different manufacturer and I will too. Oh I'll buy the ore cars when they come. But I can't help but wonder what happened at Aristo back how many years ago the transistion from the Lewis days to the Scott days. I always had good talks and e mailing with Lewis, but these last couple years...... I think I'll just go have funwith the trains I have now and look forward to the new stuff coming in the near future from AML. I hope USAT makes some cool stuff that fits my road and era. And if the reborn Aristo firm puts out anything new that fits I'll buy and enjoy it too. But I won't be holding my breath for it either. Nuff said, it's getting late .... Rocky


----------



## Doug C (Jan 14, 2008)

aaand they will be known as GN for us who do not want to waste time typing in full  


nite


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

No GNisto?


----------



## Doug C (Jan 14, 2008)

great 'talking points'

"...scrap it along with the cyclindrical hopper project. This action pissed off a bunch of folks..." 
imho just a business decision made ! I'm pissed off at USAT' using fanatastic graphics on the wrong hoppers (ie majority, ex. alberta, cn, cp, canada, . . ...} even the majority of g-gauge trackside viewers would not notice !!


"...but in his posting on the FB page that we will get our our cars and heritage locos someday and the way he said it kinda ticked me off. ..." 
Missed what he said on FB as I don't do it. What was the latest regards the heritage locos which i still think would be of interest primarily for folks located within the "continental united states" !?
I haven't seen any recent status of the order made .... was it cancelled and contract paid off as req'd ?

"...The last thing you want to do as a corperate owner is piss off your customers. .."
corporate talking heads and politicians do it all the time. if everyone agreed we would be drones {although more time than not i think the suits are being taught by the same 'school'. Similiar to (ie. drones) if we all had the same hobby !!


"But I can't help but wonder what happened at Aristo back how many years ago the transistion from the Lewis days to the Scott days. I always had good talks and e mailing with Lewis,.."

IN the corporate world new blood has to "proof" themselves .... they've been brought on either up front as a transition component or just as new ideas ... even if the 'new' ideas have been done and proven wrong they will be allowed to do since the 'new blood' is allowed teethy mistakes. 


"....And if the reborn Aristo firm puts out anything new that fits I'll buy and enjoy it too. But I won't be holding my breath for it either.... "
Yepper since mold costs are likely still the same and there has been no hints of new product even before AC closing announcement was made I can only recall chatter about new numbers or roadnames !?


oooops late lunch again


----------



## Cougar Rock Rail (Jan 2, 2008)

I agree with you Rocky in that the AML products are going to give anybody else pretty stiff competition. I looked at the rotary dump coal hoppers and wow...they are amazing for the price. So between them and the new 1/29 Kader line I think it's going to be an uphill battle...or is the race going downhill to the bottom again?


----------



## D-n-H - Kirkville Branch (Jan 14, 2008)

Cougar Scotts anouncement read 

Scott Polk 
Hi Everyone, 
I have gone ahead and started a new company, Polk's GeneratioNeXt. We will start by continuing to manufacture the full line of Arist-Craft track. I'm trying my hardest to continue the entire line of trains as well. A new website is being built and should be ready the first week of the new year but we will open for business January 2nd. There will be a lot more info to come. Spread the word. 

According to that statement we should only expect track from Polks for a while, not the entire line 

Uphill climbs are possible... (omg that optomistic statement might make me a kool aid drinker huh dinosaur?)


----------

